# What you can't buy in Australia



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in the middle of an interview process for a job in the Northern Territory, with me moving to Australia in April 2011. I'm a Canadian and would like to know if there is anything I won't be able to buy in the Northern Territory that I might not think about before going. I will be shipping some things before I go, and could pick up anything I can't find in Australia to be shipped with my stuff. Thanks!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Cannabis


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

spark92 said:


> Cannabis


Um, yeah, interesting but not quite what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Anything for a cheap/ lower price... Australian consumer market is expensive indeed compared to any other country....!

But the salary level makes you to manage it though its expensive


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course the first thing I think of when reading this is that we can't really get the same candy here in Aus that you can over there haha. i.e. Reeces, Hersheys, Oh Henry etc etc. There's certain specialty stores or what not that have them where I live, but for Northern Territory I can't help you too much haha.

I know we don't have Fibre One cereal here in Aus, not that I've found anywhere anyways. That's something I've been missing since I got back from Canada!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*hunting for Canadian*

There are a few things that have been hard to find here, but for the most part, I've found substitutes. Some things are more pricey here in central Australia, but the wages do compensate some for that. And what I can't get here I ask people to bring when they visit or send in a nice little care package!




JESSJAME5 said:


> Of course the first thing I think of when reading this is that we can't really get the same candy here in Aus that you can over there haha. i.e. Reeces, Hersheys, Oh Henry etc etc. There's certain specialty stores or what not that have them where I live, but for Northern Territory I can't help you too much haha.
> 
> I know we don't have Fibre One cereal here in Aus, not that I've found anywhere anyways. That's something I've been missing since I got back from Canada!


----------



## Bamwich (May 23, 2011)

Ranch Dressing. I had to bring some over for a friend when I was interviewing.
Ozzies don't know the wonders of Hidden Valley.


----------



## magvic (Sep 10, 2009)

Proper chocolates.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I found Paul Newman's ranch dressing here - quite good and nice and thick!



Bamwich said:


> Ranch Dressing. I had to bring some over for a friend when I was interviewing.
> Ozzies don't know the wonders of Hidden Valley.


----------



## wannabekangaroo (Jun 17, 2011)

Love?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

wannabekangaroo said:


> Love?


Haha y only australia... ?This u cant buy anywhere in this planet with money 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Of course the first thing I think of when reading this is that we can't really get the same candy here in Aus that you can over there haha. i.e. Reeces, Hersheys, Oh Henry etc etc.



LOL, he would *not* miss those chocolates! An Australian girl once sent me a huge box of chocolates from Oz for Christmas and I felt embarrassed of how nasty the north american ones taste in comparison! I became addicted to cherry ripes and fruchocks in particular. Of course when the girl got angry at me (for unspecified reasons), the embargo and sanctions on the chocolates started. And when she decided we should no longer be friends, oh boy - I had to email her if this means I can no longer receive the aussie chocolates (i had to ask to feed my new found addiction :happy She never replied to that email!  Point of the story, nah, he wont' miss north american chocolates LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

I do love the Cadburys macadamia bars you get in Aus, only because you dont seem to get it anywhere else! But as a general rule the chocolate sucks just like the American stuff it is waxy, just doesn't taste the same as the British stuff (or wherever it is shipped into the UK from lol) 

One thing I couldn't find anywhere, Ben & Jerrys ice cream  How can one live without Ben & Jerrys?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Macadamia nuts and Vegemite are unbeatable. These r exclusive buys in OZ. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

